# Know any DECENT maternity clothing companies?



## RussianSexpot (Feb 2, 2006)

So I'm just poppin' these suckers out like nothing..my first pregnancy I wore alot of loose stuff because I didn't really care, but this time around I want to be the 'cute' pregnant lady, that still dresses nice..but is it just me, or every other company you look up online/in the mall has overalls and knee-length snoopy shirts?!

For those of you mothers who rocked the @#$($& out during your pregnancy, for the love of god - help a woman out :  )
I'm starting to wonder if the population thinks pregnant women shouldn't/can't dress trendy, and I'd like to prove them wrong....


-Snoopified Mum (hey, I ain't gonna deny it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )


----------



## lovemichelle (Feb 2, 2006)

old navy has some cute maternity clothes..

http://www.oldnavy.com/browse/division.do?cid=5758


----------



## litlaur (Feb 2, 2006)

When my sister was pregnant she shopped at Motherhood Maternity and Mimi Maternity (both have websites). She actually had some cute clothes. Good luck finding something you like!


----------



## karen (Feb 5, 2006)

liz lange for target and motherhood maternity are the ONLY good maternity stuff I've found for me.  I also wore regular old levi superlow-slung jeans throughout my last pregnancy. Invest in a bella-band, too. Those things are a godsend:

http://www.duematernity.com/bellaband.html


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Feb 5, 2006)

www.apeainthepod.com  very cute, but pricey!


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Feb 5, 2006)

I second a pea in the pod! my aunt is pregnant and that's all she wears, and her style is still amazing! A good rec if you're willing to spend that much for it.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Feb 7, 2006)

I found a lot of cute stuff at Motherhood, they are a little pricey. I got some cute boot cut jeans from JC Penney. And Ross acutally had some cute stuff. I had found some pretty stylish clothes. CUz I was working at one point while I was pregnant. But Old Navy does have clothes too. I aslo like the maternity bra from Motherhood it was the best. Oh, and at Ross I also found nice black dress pants, nice dressy tops, shorts and I even had a jean skirt. All maternity clothing. One day I was wearing the jean skirt and this nice dressy black top with knee high boots, and some lady came up to me and was like should you be wearing that. I'm like wtf! I'm pregnant! Geez! What am I supposed to look like? And it was all maternity clothes. I think she was trynna talk about my boots, which weren't that high. ANyhoo...I'm rambling!


----------



## lackofcolor (Feb 11, 2006)

GAP *all the way *. They have a maternity section.  You can shop online, but I just tried getting the link for you and their whole gap isite is down for updating.
But they have uberly cute clothes I loved it.


----------



## orodwen (Feb 11, 2006)

i actually like some of the stuff target is carrying for every day maternity wear.  i'm not pregnant & have been tempted to buy some because they look appealing. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




something i read about that makes a LOT of sense is to wear men's bikini underwear.  something about the line of the waist fits really well under a pregnant belly.  maybe w/ so many of th low-rise undies out for women these days it's not an issue but it's worth considering. hths!


----------



## I love Brian Kinney (Feb 11, 2006)

The Gap and Old NAvy,, The clothes are really nice and not too overpriced .


----------



## lovejam (Feb 11, 2006)

I mostly shopped at Old Navy, but I did get a couple of cute things from Motherhood Maternity and Target. However, Old Navy is really the best, IMO. I still wear the skirt I got from them during my second trimester! I also still wear the tanktops. XD


----------



## greenkiwi (Feb 21, 2006)

i only liked old navy and motherhood maternity when i was pregnant.. everything else was too expensive! Both are nice and modern


----------



## midnightlouise (Feb 23, 2006)

I lived in Gap maternity my second pregnancy.  Old Navy, Liz Lange (the cheaper line at Target), Babystyle, A Pea in the Pod, Mimi Maternity, Japanese Weekend all have cute stuff & sometimes you can find a deal on the more expensive sites.  Good luck finding what you're looking for!


----------



## mrskloo (Feb 25, 2006)

I love bellablumaternity.com.


----------



## stacey (Feb 25, 2006)

I agree, a pea in the pod is super cute but very pricey. i found motherhood maternity just fine for me.


----------



## fireatwill (Feb 26, 2006)

Well, if your looking for designer maternity. Nordstrom.com has a great selection. My friends mom swears by it.


----------



## lipstik (Mar 10, 2006)

Babystyle. My friend got her rockin' Citizens of Humanity and Blue Cult jeans from there. Cute bags and t-shirts too.


----------

